# SCUBA trip to Tanganyika



## tirzo13 (May 26, 2004)

I will be returning to Africa in Sept/October.
I will either be going to just Malawi end of September....both Tanganyika (after a week in Malawi),...or just Tanganyika.

Malawi runs about 1800 for diving, lodging for about 10 days. Plus about 2200 air out of LAX.
Tanganyika runs about 1600 for 7 days lodging, dives, etc. Plus about 1800 for air.
If we camp/tent in Tanganyika (instead of the chalet's) i can get the lodging cost down to 1000, which means for about $3000 you can do Tanganyika for a week.

A combined three week trek in Tanganyika and Malawi will run about 6500.

You won't be able to bring fish back from Africa, but you can do something that few others will.
The diving in Africa is amazing, in Tanganyika you will see at least 3 frontosa types, 4-5 Tropheus types, Emperor Cichlid, and numerous other cichlids.
Malawi will be more species than you can count!

Get your SCUBA cert. if you don't have it now.
Let me know if you are interested in any of these two trips.
None of the money goes to me, nor do i get any kind of discount.


----------



## tirzo13 (May 26, 2004)




----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

Arg love to go. Love the cichlids love Scuba (BSAC Dive leader) but no cash and three young kids.  
Best of luck getting enough guys. I take it its US $ you are quoting?


----------



## reflexhunter (Jul 25, 2009)

And now I don't like you...jj lol have a great trip!

I would love to go as well, but just like tropheus, kids and cash flow.

I'm still trying to get enough money together to goto Guyana in July.


----------



## tirzo13 (May 26, 2004)

what is in Guyana?
anything interesting?
come to Uruguay, catch the right fish and it will pay for your trip!

Im heading back to Uruguay in December.


----------



## tirzo13 (May 26, 2004)

24Tropheus said:


> Arg love to go. Love the cichlids love Scuba (BSAC Dive leader) but no cash and three young kids.
> Best of luck getting enough guys. I take it its US $ you are quoting?


yes, USA dollars.
we had two people from England last year.
the flight for them was much less!


----------



## reflexhunter (Jul 25, 2009)

tirzo13 said:


> what is in Guyana?
> anything interesting?
> come to Uruguay, catch the right fish and it will pay for your trip!
> 
> Im heading back to Uruguay in December.


Guyana south America, I'm sure there are some cool things there. The last time I went, we took a tour into the rain forest on the demerara river, there was a fork in the river and the way on the right we were told was where they would collect tropical fish, don't really remember all the ones the guide said they would get! angels I'm pretty sure. Well we were going to a native Indian village so we went the other direction, but at least I was able to take a dip in the river 

It was a little unnerving since this was the only time I have been out of the states and my first experience with black water, it looked like root beer lol. You couldn't see your hand just inches below the surface, and they do have piranha, and caiman as well, he told us they generally are not in this area of the river.


----------



## tirzo13 (May 26, 2004)

no tropical diseases in Uruguay.
fish like Crenicicla celdochilus or Hoplias will sell for over a hundred bucks each if you bring them back.
bring back ten and thats 1000 bucks.
also a safe and clean country.

plus no heater required for these fish.
so they will save energy.


----------



## johnf66 (May 24, 2012)

tirzo13: sounds like a cool trip; what establishments are you planning to visit on malawi and tanganyika? are the accommodations nice? Thanks.


----------



## tirzo13 (May 26, 2004)

it ranges from a tent which is cheaper, but food and shower are supplied, to full on suites with bed and shower.


----------



## darkstar22 (Dec 13, 2010)

Sounds very cool! What city do you fly in to? Also is there a drive associated to get from the airport to the lakes? What about vaccinations? I was just telling my wife how much I would love to dive in the Rift Lakes! More info please!


----------



## tirzo13 (May 26, 2004)

For Tanganyika you fly into Lusaka, Zambia, or Dar Es Salaam if going to Tanzania.
From either airport its an other day drive/bus/train to the lake, unless you pay about $500 round trip to take a small plane to the lake.

For Malawi you fly into Lilongwe and drive about 90 minutes to the lake.

You need yellow fever shot for both places.
For malawi you don't need a visa, for Zambia and Tanzania you do.

For some reason it costs about $500 to fly into Malawi then it does Zambia or Tanzania.


----------



## darkstar22 (Dec 13, 2010)

Sounds like a fantastic trip! It's on my travel list, but not sure I can pull it off this year.
I see you are in the Bay area, what airlines, and cities do you plan to fly. I saw that British Airways flies to both cities for Tanganyika out of London. Looks like a few connections required to get there. What airlines fly to Lake Tanganyika? Or is it just charters/ local pilots? 
Thanks


----------



## tirzo13 (May 26, 2004)

I usually take American out of LAX, to New York, then South African.
In Tanganyika its a small local company.


----------



## biglove (Jan 4, 2010)

A trip to both is on my bucket list. Just have to get the house and school loans paid off first!

Have fun and post pics/updates!


----------



## tirzo13 (May 26, 2004)

Leaving for Malawi in 4 days!


----------

